# Some of my Granddad's treasures



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

So my grandfather was an electrician in NY until he passed in 1989...He used to brag his NY state license was two digits :thumbup:
Over the years i've gotten several old items that were squirled away in my father's basement.

Here's a goodie that i unburried and thought all would enjoy seeing...

Condition is not so good, but man it's going to look cool on my desk after i clean it up.

(note the certification date....That's 1910!)


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's awesome. A lot of work went into building those old meters.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

A Signed Certification and Dated !!!




Pete


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I would clean it up, put it just like it sits in a glass case, and hang it on the wall. The box and certificate are as cool as the ammeter itself, IMO. Hope it stays in your family for generations


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

Great pictures, man. Thanks for sharing. Vintage technology just has this look that more appreciation went into the product.


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

thats cool i love those old meters


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

wow! i collect old electric watthour meters & they made these too by roller smith.nice find, quality went in before the name went on!:thumbup:


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

jman814 said:


> So my grandfather was an electrician in NY until he passed in 1989...He used to brag his NY state license was two digits :thumbup:
> Over the years i've gotten several old items that were squirled away in my father's basement.
> 
> Here's a goodie that i unburried and thought all would enjoy seeing...
> ...


I think it's grand that you admire your grandfather's old stuff!


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, 1910! I always like checking out this vintage technology stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------

